# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  قبولی دانشگاه ازاد پزشکی با دیپلم فنی‌حرفه‌ای

## Hossein.A

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.
یکی از دوستان من دیپلم فنی‌حرفه‌ای دارن. 5 سال پیش کنکور تجربی شرکت کردن و سراسری قبول شدن.

امسال میخوان برای پزشکی بخونن دانشگاه آزاد.
میخواستم بدونم با *دیپلم* *فنی‌حرفه‌ای* میتونن شرکت کنن برای* دانشگاه آزاد* ؟ اگه قبول بشن مشکلی پیش نمیاد برای تحصیل ؟

ممنون از دوستان

----------


## Unknown Soldier

مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا کاردانی باید داشته باشه

----------


## Hossein.A

> مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا کاردانی باید داشته باشه


ایشون سال 90 دیپلم فنی هنر گرفتن ( هنر پیش داره ) ولی کنکور تجربی دادن و الان لیسانس مهندسی پزشکی روزانه دارن.
میتونن کنکور بدن ؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

پیش دانشگاهی که مطمئنا میخاد.با کارشناسی شو نمیدونم.مدرک معادل میخاد فک کنم

----------

